# drill doctor



## jack barnes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going to buy one. Would like to know if there is much of a difference between the 500x or 750
the only thing I can see is that the 750 sharpens bits over 1/2 in. which I don't use very much. What would you buy?

Jack


----------



## juteck (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently bought the 500, but am starting to get into larger pens with larger bits, and will likely end up buying the extra holder for the 500. Hind sight, I should have bought the 750.


----------



## Fred (Jul 29, 2009)

Even though you "don't use very much" bits over 1/2" I would recommend getting the 750 just in case you ever do need the larger size. The Drill Doctor is an excellent addition to the shop and a definite advantage in keeping all your bits sharp and ready to use. :wink:


----------



## leehljp (Jul 29, 2009)

What John said is very relevant for pen turners. Even if you are into slimlines and smaller diameter pens for now - if you need a drill sharpener and are serious enough to buy a DD, then more than likely you will venture into the larger pens down the road. Go for the 750 if you can.

Edited: Fred beat me to it!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 29, 2009)

Did ya'll notice how long Jack has been a member of the forum? It's not like he's a rookie not knowing what he might try next.

Jack, if you don't use bits over 1/2" then get the smaller tool if the difference in price is a concern to you.

Remember, this is a tool that won't get used much to begin with so it's not like you will immediately reap the benefits from the larger capacity. I will get mine out a few times a year, if that often.

Personally I went with the 750 several years ago and am glad I did since I do use larger bits on a regular basis but I can't remember how much the tools were back then but was working then and had plenty of money so didn't care!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 29, 2009)

At our last chapter meeting I demo'ed my DD750.  It came out in the discussion that some (not all) of the smaller ones don't have the same method of positioning the flutes in the chuck.  The person who had one like that liked mine better - easier to use, faster and possibly more accurate.

Something to consider before getting the 350 model (IIRC).


----------



## JimB (Jul 29, 2009)

I just bought the 750 and haven't even used it yet. I bought it becuase it was on sale at Rockler. I figured it is a 'lifetime' investment and this way i will never need to upgrade.

Thjere are also some other differences between the 500 and 750 such as adjusting the angle and material take off. you can go to drilldoctor.com. They have a nice comparison chart of the models.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 30, 2009)

jack barnes said:


> the only thing I can see is that the 750 sharpens bits over 1/2 in. which I don't use very much. What would you buy?




Jack;  The DD is a good tool, but you need to follow the instructions exactly to get good results.  I have the 750 and use it regularly.  Some of the DD require you to use your drill for power, most have a built-in motor.

You might also want to look at the General Sharpener.  It uses your bench grinder.   http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3ZH44


----------



## timben (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents worth.
The small bits are pretty in-expensive and practically disposable compared to the big puppy's.
Some of top quality large bits are up-wards of $30.00 each. Those are the ones I am most interested in re-sharpening
The DD would pay for itself after sharpening 5 or 6 of these
If I only used 7 and 10mm bits, I might consider saving the cost of the DD, and just replacing bits when they get dull.
I would go for the 750


----------



## HawksFeather (Jul 30, 2009)

I have the 750 and like it a lot.  Like others have said, if the $40 difference is holding you back, then get the 500.  You just need to convince yourself that you will never need to sharpen any bit larger that the 500 will hold.  I tried to convince myself of that a couple of years ago when I was looking, I couldn't, and I got the 750.  Now I am glad that I didn't get the 500 since there have been more than a couple times that I have needed to sharpen larger bits.

Jerry


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm about to pick up a DD.  I remember reading somewhere about a flaw in the instructions -- something about marking the chuck, or something like that.  Does anyone remember this?


----------



## randyrls (Jul 31, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I'm about to pick up a DD.  I remember reading somewhere about a flaw in the instructions -- something about marking the chuck, or something like that.  Does anyone remember this?




Every half turn of the holder grinds one flute of the bit.  The instructions say to grind an  even number of times.  Newer DD have a mark on the holder to help you count the number of grinds you take but older DD were not marked.

However a more accurate method is to look at the tip of the drill bit with a magnifying glass.  If it is symmetrical, you are done.  I also mark the flutes with a Sharpie to see how much material I am removing.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jul 31, 2009)

(I forgot to add this before) I really like the split point option on the Drill Doctor.  I have used it in metals and it seems to work well, but where I really like it is on the bits that I am using for wood.  It seems to keep the bit from walking or wandering.

Jerry


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 1, 2009)

I took the advice went to sears today and picked up the 750 on sale for $140 [could of 
saved 25% on sales tax if had bought it yesterday as our sales tax went you 25% today] 
Haven't tried it yet, that will have to be next week.

Jack


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 2, 2009)

jack barnes said:


> I took the advice went to sears today and picked up the 750 on sale for $140 [could of
> saved 25% on sales tax if had bought it yesterday as our sales tax went you 25% today]
> Haven't tried it yet, that will have to be next week.
> 
> Jack


 

Jack, am I reading this right???  Your sales tax is 25%?????????????????

Is this on certain things and is things like clothes and food exempt?????  That is outragous!!!!!!! What do you get that special for the 25%??  I am stunned . WHY WHY WHY so high????? Where are you located and is this a stae wide thing???? Didn't mean to go off track here but your statement struck me. 

Good luck with the DD I love mine and have the same model.


----------



## KenV (Aug 2, 2009)

JT -- a change from 8% to 10% sales tax would be a 25% increase in the rate and cost of Sales Tax -

I know of some state/local combinations that are hitting 13-14% now -- and expect to see higher.


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 2, 2009)

John The commonwealth increased the sales tax from 5% to 6.25% 

Jack


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't you love it how the house prices go down and rather than cut budgets they just raise taxes. Why do we elect these people?:tongue:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2009)

> Why do we elect these people?



Because the prisons are full! I mean they got to work somewhere.:tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 3, 2009)

jack barnes said:


> John The commonwealth increased the sales tax from 5% to 6.25%
> 
> Jack


 

Oh. That is not bad. We pay 8% and being talked about to go to 9% soon. I thought you were paying 25% and that would be a whole other pocket of money.:biggrin: We do what we can to help the gov. spend our money.


----------

